# people as reciprocating some laws as treating people equally



## Michal Skala

Ahoj všem,

hledám dobrý český překlad jednoho souvětí (začíná: "More precisely, we observe...."). Dodávám i kontext:

   Later parts of this book do not rely overtly on this way of testing com-
 peting conceptions. This is partly because I wrote later parts ﬁrst, partly
 because the test is nonstandard and accordingly controversial, and partly
 because my ﬁrst aim is analytical: to assess how well the principles fare as
 conceptions of what people are due. When conceptual analysis is incon-
 clusive, though, I step back to consider the point of seeing one thing
 rather than another as a person’s due. In other words, if and when we
 cannot answer “What is justice?” head on, we can try an indirect approach,
 asking, “What kind of life goes with conceiving of justice in this way rather
 than that?” 

_*More precisely, we observe people and institutions, interpret-
*_
_*ing some people as reciprocating some laws as treating people equally,
*_
_*and so on, then ask whether that principal (reciprocity, equality), put into
*_
_*operation in that particular way (informing that action, relationship, phi-
*_
_*losophy, or institution) is helping. 
*_
We do this while knowing that such

 interpretations are isolating only an aspect of what we observe, and may

 well be overemphasizing it.

Vše z knihy Elements of Justice od Davida Schmidtze, str. 12, dostupná zde: copy(dot)com/rj6RnFXYPSF7 

Děkuji všem za snahu.


----------



## nueby

Škoda, že autor nespojil svou zálibu v dlouhých, nejasných souvětích s přesným užíváním čárky. Jestli na tyhle špagety bude mít náladu Enquiring Mind, budeme všichni rádi


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jsem momentálně na cestách s velmi naladovym internetovym spojenim :-((, tak se k tomu nemuzu zatim obsirneji vyjadrit, ale nueby ma pravdu. Veta je spatne formulovana, a "principal" ma byt "principle". Pokud to nespecha, k dotazu se vratim do 24 hodin. Jste ale sikovni, tak snad do te doby nekdo z vas to vylusti ;-).


----------



## nueby

Ohavnější a línější anglickou větu jsem neviděl už dlouho, a to pracuju v technickém poli mezi domorodci, kteří kvalitou psaného jazykového projevu nikoho neoslní. Jestli je kniha takhle odbytá celá, editorovi se ani nedivím, že to asi vše vzdal, než se tím prokousal. OPovi ve studiu přeji vše dobré! Můj pokus je tady, ale čím lepší českou větu z toho člověk chce vyždímat, tím dále od originálu zabloudí:

_Přesněji řečeno, sledujeme lidi a instituce tak, že si vykládáme určité lidi jako sdílející určité zákony, které s lidmi nakládají rovnoprávně, atd., a pak se ptáme, zdali ten který princip (vzájemnost, rovnoprávnost) použit tím konkrétním způsobem (coby podstata onoho činu, vztahu, filozofie nebo instituce) je užitečný. 
_


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ta anglická věta je fakt patlanice, ale můžu potvrdit, že si nueby ten  smysl vykládá správně. Co se překladu týká - you're the natives .

[Zajímavá stránka tady (source: ratemyprofessors.com). Pan "profesor" skutečně nerozeznává mezi _principal _a _principle_ - ouha!]


----------



## morior_invictus

Hello Michal,

here's my two cents:

More precisely, we:
(i)  observe people and institutions* (interpreting: I. some people as reciprocating, II. some laws as treating people equally, and so on), then 
(ii) ask whether that principle (reciprocity, equality), put into operation in that particular way (giving character to that action, relationship, philosophy, or institution) is helping. _

*** instituty
_


----------

